# Boost gauge install?



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anyway has a description of the install? would be appreciated


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Boost gauge install? (HOOD RICK)*

hook up your boost gauge's hose to the fuel pressure hose with a t-fitting. : T or a Y fitting as in a 3 way 1/8" hose connector, you're basically cutting the fuel pressure regulator's rubber hose, and adding the gauge's vac line. before you do this check in the s4 forums, i've only done this on a G60 and a 1.8t, but i'm pretty sure it will work on the 2.7t


----------

